

Augmented reality magic in Davos by Marco Tempest (YouTube) - erikabele
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgndRTS7UCA

======
thesystemis
see also:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk1xjbA-ISE>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7woG0pqFjs>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvTJzbhX98s>

marco is really a genius with fusing magic and technology, and a delightful
performer to catch live. His set at davos was really inspirational.

ps: I helped him with the software on these projects, happy to answer any
technical questions...

